# Tech Probs



## Mad Cook (Feb 15, 2014)

Is anyone else having problems with the site? When I have attempted to log in to DC over the last few days I've got a "not responding" message and once I've got in I get more "not responding" messages when I try to open a thread or post something.

 It the DC site being affected by the weird weather? A couple of nights ago I couldn't get out of the car at the supermarket because of the strong wind stopping me opening the door and another customer had to come to my rescue.

 Don't think it's my lap top or the system I'm using as I'm not having problems with other sites


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2014)

Now that you mention it, MC,  I've had problems for the last few days with all my internet connections, iPad and PC.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled the DC app several times.  I keep getting a Parse Error message, along with Connection Timed Out. I have Verizon for everything.  Maybe Janet will have an answer.  A good point that it may be the weather affecting everything.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Feb 15, 2014)

No problems here using the pc (Windows 7) or my tablet (Android).


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't see how any website could be affected by weather, unless power is lost and there's no backup.

I have been having trouble with connecting to DC over the last few days. Could be an overloaded server.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 15, 2014)

I too had the same problem a couple of days ago.  Some threads would open, but others were "not available".

It seems to be okay now.  This has happened occasionally before, but doesn't last long, usually just part of a day.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 17, 2014)

I have had it happen here occasionally. But I have had it happen many times on other forums.  

Mad Cook. Are you on a smart phone or a computer?  And why must you sign in each time you visit?
Once you sign in the first time, you can tell the system to remember you each time you come here.  This allows you to enter the site without signing in.
I bet if you just closed the page instead of logging out each time, these issues might be minimized.
I know this was partially why i was having this issue with another forum.  Might be worth a try.

I found this to be true on one of my proffesional forums.  Unless you are concerned about other people having access to your computer, there is no real valid reason to log out that i am aware of.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 17, 2014)

No problem here.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> *I don't see how any website could be affected by weather,* unless power is lost and there's no backup.
> 
> I have been having trouble with connecting to DC over the last few days. Could be an overloaded server.


Sun spots?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Sun spots?



How? Except for wifi, which would not affect a single site connection, there's a wired connection from your house to your ISP to the Internet backbone to the destination site's ISP to the site's server.

Sun spots and electrical storms can interfere with broadcast signals, but not wired signals.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 17, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> How? Except for wifi, which would not affect a single site connection, there's a wired connection from your house to your ISP to the Internet backbone to the destination site's ISP to the site's server.
> Sun spots and electrical storms can interfere with broadcast signals, but not wired signals.



While in most cases you would be correct, it is possible to have cable or DSL  internet, yet be relying on a satellite somewhere in the grid/chain.
In fact, satellite is what allows us the ability to interact with people all over the globe.  Hard wired connections are local connections and do not represent the complete grid.

So it is entirely possible for a sun spot or other influence to interferer with the OPs connection at any given time.

I do agree that its not likely in this scenario and the symptoms do not point to any problem with infrastructure.
It sounds like a site issue to me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> While in most cases you would be correct, it is possible to have cable or DSL  internet, yet be relying on a satellite somewhere in the grid/chain.
> In fact, satellite is what allows us the ability to interact with people all over the globe.  Hard wired connections are local connections and do not represent the complete grid.
> 
> So it is entirely possible for a sun spot or other influence to interferer with the OPs connection at any given time.
> ...



Good point. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> How? Except for wifi, which would not affect a single site connection, there's a wired connection from your house to your ISP to the Internet backbone to the destination site's ISP to the site's server.
> 
> Sun spots and electrical storms can interfere with broadcast signals, but not wired signals.


I did mean that comment mostly as humour. And I didn't really mean sunspots so much as solar activity.

I was pretty sure that some solar activity can damage electronics on the surface of the Earth.

"Because our atmosphere absorbs most of these dangerous rays, terrestrial  systems are fairly safe from solar flares. But another solar event  called a *coronal mass ejection (CME)* can cause serious problems for electrical systems here on Earth."

from HowStuffWorks "Solar Flares and Coronal Mass Ejections"


----------



## CatPat (Feb 17, 2014)

I have had problems lately also but DSL is slow sometimes. I just wait for it to get over itself.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 18, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I have had problems lately also but DSL is slow sometimes. I just wait for it to get over itself.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



We have Windstream DSL and they are the worst in the nation.


----------

